# Peter Elsworth/Andrew Baxter



## grubram (26 June 2012)

I see Peter Elsworth and Andrew Baxter have teamed up and started another no doubt over priced forex trading room.Does anybody know how many other similar ventures these pair or as individuals have been involved with,I'm aware of several so I deleted the email quickly.
Maybe just cynical


----------



## freebird54 (24 June 2016)

grubram said:


> I see Peter Elsworth and Andrew Baxter have teamed up and started another no doubt over priced forex trading room.Does anybody know how many other similar ventures these pair or as individuals have been involved with,I'm aware of several so I deleted the email quickly.
> Maybe just cynical




Now Australian investment education

They are doing free seminars all around the country again this year - why not go along and get your questions answered?

July august and september


----------



## RT14 (29 June 2016)

freebird54 said:


> Now Australian investment education
> 
> They are doing free seminars all around the country again this year - why not go along and get your questions answered?
> 
> July august and september




Or how about nobody does that?


----------

